# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wijs (Haarlem)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wijs

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Gezondheidscentrum Schalkwijk, Huisartsen 2e etage, Praktijk Wijs/ Vuister, Haarlem

Adres: Briandlaan 11-B, Haarlem

Website: www.gcschalkwijk.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wijs*

----------

